# looking for some good spots



## boxhead (Apr 6, 2007)

Started bowfishing last year and can't seem to get enough of it. My buddies and I are planning a trip to Louisiana sometime this year but a hoping to get some stuck locally before we head over there. It will be Pretty bad to be embarassed by some "coona$$es". Although I am one, so it can't be that bad. Peyton creek and Caney creek seem to produce for us last year but no size to them. I was hoping to get on some Big Aligator Gar or some carp. If anyone has been seeing any "rough" fish around there fishing pm or post it.


----------



## 01milburnsc (Aug 16, 2006)

Somerville is pretty good for some buffalo and carp and small gar.

We have stuck quite a few gar at Texana and in Victoria(Coleto Creek) is great for Gar, Tilapia, and Carp.

Coleto Creek has alot of little 1foot gar and it makes you get really good real quick. It also helps you judge depth because it is a sandy lake not muddy so it stays pretty clear. You can normally see 3-7 ft.


----------



## gander (Aug 23, 2006)

the Trinity River is always producing big gar, and also what I do is find landowners that will allow me to kill them, last summer my brother and I killed 25 gar over 5 foot long with the biggest one pushing 8 foot


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

I have had good luck in the Trinity for gar and when the marsh is flooded during spring time then there will be plenty of carp.


----------



## foxfire (Jul 7, 2006)

my husband and i just started last year it is a blast we go around penwaugh. They are having a big tourn on the trinity here in a few months. 
Let us know how you trip turns out


----------



## Whitey (Dec 16, 2004)

I've only been once but we had really good luck on Conroe. The area just north of Anchorage Marina has a ton of grass flats and shallow water. It's also relatively clear so even a novice like me can see the fish.


----------



## offthehook (Sep 2, 2007)

come on down to south texas there are alot of fish to fletch holler if you wanna go on a trip.


----------



## roadtrip57 (Sep 28, 2006)

check out the photo gallery lockndam marina,,trinity river,,, hwy 7 between Centerville and Crockett, there was a group of Louisiana bow fisherman February 18 th 2007 ,,tearing them up they were cleaning 11,,7 needle nose 4 gator gar,, biggest was 185lb gg ,, the way they talked its a yearly ritual,, come before lent said it pays for trip,, never seen a gar filleted before an education for sure,, started at the tail with a hatchet on top, slit the top open skin inside to leave 2 half moon shells, the gar had the prettiest meat,, 5 big chest full,, they bragged trinity river was the best they ever seen,, i asked if they were going to post any pics ,, they just laughed and said NO


----------



## boxhead (Apr 6, 2007)

I have heard of that place. I also have the video of the gar guys. It was all recorded there at the Lok and Dam. I Highly suggest the video if you want to see what can come out of that river. ABSOLUTE MONSTERS. They harvest several over 200lbs and believe me you would enjoy it. If I am not hunting or fishing I would rather watch someone else doing it, considering the "Quality" shows on televison.


----------

